# wheel brush



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

hi:wave:

im currently looking for an alloy wheel brush that is capable of cleaning the insides/backs of the alloy with out scratching?

maximum id like to spend is around ten pounds
:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The best ive used is an EZ Brush for £20.00 but a Megs Ultra Safe wheel brush is about £10.00 and will do the job well.


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

I would recommend the EZ Detail Brush but is priced at around £20 but is well worth it, a must for cleaning wheels.

If that is too much have a look at the link below but I am unsure of the quality and how long it will last.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-WIRE-WHEELS-GRILL-LONG-CLEANING-BRUSH-VALET-TOOL-/290606904620?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43a985752c#ht_1578wt_905


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

do these brushes scratch the alloys?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The link above looks the same as a Megs. They defo do not scratch wheels.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Wheel_and_alloy_Brush_1.html#a250318

£2.50, and identical to the meguiars one at a tenner. i've got one myself and I use it all the time. I'd suggest melting the rubber tip on the end onto the metal though just to be sure it doesn't fall off.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks!:thumb:

just seen this one.......






is this better quality?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if care is taken and common sense is used, brush will scratch


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

indydulay said:


> I would recommend the EZ Detail Brush but is priced at around £20 but is well worth it, a must for cleaning wheels.
> 
> If that is too much have a look at the link below but I am unsure of the quality and how long it will last.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-WIRE-WHEELS-GRILL-LONG-CLEANING-BRUSH-VALET-TOOL-/290606904620?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43a985752c#ht_1578wt_905


This bends.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

I've used the EZ Detail brush this year and would say that it is effective and hasn't damaged the rims, but at £20-00 I would have expected it to be much stronger.

I like many users of this brush have experienced the shaft breaking off at the handle end, basically it's not up to the job, but can be repaired .

Might give the wheel woolies a try next...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

simon town said:


> I've used the EZ Detail brush this year and would say that it is effective and hasn't damaged the rims, but at £20-00 I would have expected it to be much stronger.
> 
> I like many users of this brush have experienced the shaft breaking off at the handle end, basically it's not up to the job, but can be repaired .
> 
> Might give the wheel woolies a try next...


Got to say the wheel woolies are fantastic as is the EZ brush but of course they come at a price, for £10.00 i would be looking at the Vikan range.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, What wheel design alloys do you have, are they intricate design, if so you will need a wheel brush.

Maximum 10 pounds to spend on your budget, just go for the meguiars one or 3.99 from ebay, both do the same job.

Can't see any scratching with these ones.

Have you thought of any wheel cleaner for the job ?

Hope this helps.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alot of people seem to think that EZ brushes break easily, mine is a good three years old now and is fine. they break due to being bent too much around the spokes, like anything they'll only bend so much...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> alot of people seem to think that EZ brushes break easily, mine is a good three years old now and is fine. they break due to being bent too much around the spokes, like anything they'll only bend so much...


Agree with Kev. Just dont abuse it and wash it after every use with very warm water and degreaser. If your wheels are really manky then use a cheapy first then your EZ:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have used the Megs brushes and the copy versions and they all suffer the same by the rubber tip coming off which leaves a sharp metal point which will damage the wheels but as said melting or glueing the tip on will help to stop that happeing and the other problem is that they go flat quite quickly so I splashed out and bought the large and small EZ brushes and they are worth every penny. The large EZ brush is all you need as it is thick enough to wash behind the wheel as well and cleans the brake calliper up at the same time.
Or buy some Non Acid Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner and spray on the wheel and let soak for a few minutes and then blast off with a Power Washer, job done.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks for the replies :thumb:

my alloys are the 19 inch rs4 alloys like these ones

http://www.supersportwheels.co.uk/shop/img/p/91-131-large.jpg

ive got a dedicated wheel cleaner however i was thinking of sealing them when my mate comes and jacks the car up, :devil:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deffo seal them, soapy water will be all thats needed for cleaning then


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Price and quality ...

Wheel Woolies only available as set of 3 @ £35
EZ [email protected] £20
Vikan Long Reach @ £15-£20


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

halam said:


> thanks for the replies :thumb:
> 
> my alloys are the 19 inch rs4 alloys like these ones
> 
> ...


Nice wheels, big rims 19 inch, 100% seal them, winters on the way soon, so its crucial that you seal them, properly.
The muck and dust will rinse off fast, due to the sealant doing its job, just make sure you seal again before november season.
Being 19 inch, i am guessing they are a wide j, i might be wrong, you would be better going for the ez brush, i have never tryed it so can't comment.
Alot of users use these on here, to a good effect, just listen to the pointers on here, don't flex them aggressively as kev as mentioned, in other words heavy handed.
Once the wheels are sealed, then plain old car shampoo would do the job well.

Hope this helps, if i'm wrong guys giving help on here, please pull me up and say so.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

trip your absolutely right.. i'd still use the brush I posted, it really is good and rinses easy which is important between wheels. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan, how are you buddie, apologises from myself i did not mail back in time.

Hope you are well my friend, :thumb:.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think there are any wheel brushes that do not scratch. I have been using wheel woolies on my black alloys & they do scratch! 

Thats with a full pre wash & soak/blast before I touch them with the woolies.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Scratches are inevitable all you can do is help reduce probability and or severity.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the CG Gerbil and a Viking wheel brush on my alloys...

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ger.htm

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-wheel-brush/prod_389.html


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

EZ Detail brush on offer for the next 24 hours.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231818


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks all just ordered one of those yellow brushes and decided to get one of these for the weekly wash.. any good?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Arco sell the whole range of Vikan brushes :thumb:.

http://www.arco.co.uk/products/56T1400/17839/Vikan+Twisted+Wire+Vehicle+Wheel+Brush

http://www.arco.co.uk/textsearch/Brushes/?pcatid=-9222


----------

